# They do exist



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I believe this is my 10th search for the devil bird. We got into the birds and many missed shots later I finally knocked one down. After two seasons of trying I can finally add chukar to the list.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats man! I am sure that was way more rewarding than one could think a silly little bird could ever be. Working that hard for something tends to elevate the reward.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Atta Kid! Nice job. BTW, it dont get any easier...


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Great job! Sorry I couldn't join you this weekend. Hopefully next time you come down I won't have the sprained ankle.


----------

